# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Xin mẫu đồng hồ treo tường

## Hoang Phuong

chào các bác, e đao e 1 đang cần file khắc đồng hồ treo tường, bác nào có cho e 1 mẫu ạ cảm ơn các bác

----------

